
Google Transparency Report - rayascott
https://transparencyreport.google.com/?hl=en
======
archgoon
For those curious, the spike in National Security takedown requests in
2016-2017 seems to have been largely driven by requests from the Russian
government (which have since petered out), not the United States.

[https://transparencyreport.google.com/government-
removals/by...](https://transparencyreport.google.com/government-removals/by-
country/RU?hl=en&country_request_amount=group_by:reasons;period:;authority:RU&lu=country_request_amount)

Somewhat interestingly, the biggest takedown requests in the U.S. seems to be
due defamation lawsuits, and they come from the judicial (not executive)
branch.

[https://transparencyreport.google.com/government-
removals/by...](https://transparencyreport.google.com/government-removals/by-
country/US?hl=en&country_request_amount=group_by:reasons;period:;authority:RU&lu=country_item_amount&country_item_amount=group_by:branches;period:;authority:RU)

Not sure what to make of this; but it's interesting. :)

------
judge2020
The "domain by % encryption" table[0] is really cool - effectively a "name and
shame" for still having old or misconfigured software.

0: [https://transparencyreport.google.com/safer-
email/overview?h...](https://transparencyreport.google.com/safer-
email/overview?hl=en&encrypt_region_table=region:001;encryption_level:RED,YELLOW&lu=encrypt_region_table)

~~~
tialaramex
And for email that's only looking for Opportunistic Encryption.

On the deliver-to-Google side that's only checking if they bothered doing TLS,
and doesn't try to guess whether they'd fall back to insecure delivery if it
was blocked, whether they check certificates, whether they allow archaic old
ciphersuites and other configuration that's unsafe or anything like that.

On the accept-mail-from-Google side that's not penalising them if they don't
have plausibly trustworthy certificates, or they don't speak any modern
ciphersuites or protocol versions, only if they literally can't accept TLS.

Google offers an envelope versus postcard analogy, and that's exactly
appropriate. Opportunistic encryption, like the envelope, means probably a
postal delivery worker didn't bother reading your letter, it'd be a hassle.
But anyone who is in the snooping business, like an intelligence agency or a
direct adversary, OE doesn't stop them.

------
gundmc
The political advertising section is fascinating. You can see exactly what ads
each entity ran, when, and how many impressions they received. Surprising to
see the GOP dominate the spending overall!

I could spend hours here.

~~~
hadrien01
I find impressive that on a longer period of time, the US still spent 20 times
more on political advertising than all of Europe

Edit: It's far from perfect; if you filter by France you get only belgian,
german, and spanish advertising.

------
lawrenceyan
I think it's kind of funny that China has tried to get over 10,000 items
removed, with the majority of government takedown requests happening in the
past two years it seems[0], given that Google is officially banned in the
country.

[0]: [https://transparencyreport.google.com/government-
removals/by...](https://transparencyreport.google.com/government-removals/by-
country/CN)

~~~
lern_too_spel
Probably for Hong Kong and Macau, which are outside the great firewall.

------
ypcx
Adding a link to Facebook Transparency Report:
[https://transparency.facebook.com/](https://transparency.facebook.com/)

~~~
joeblau
Facebook and a lot of others are listed at the bottom of Googles page.

